# Housing Help



## fireraven0613 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have decided that I wanted goats and hubby has agreed but I have to come up with plans for him to build them a shelter. I have decided I want goats for milk so I was looking at Alpines or Nigerian Dwarfs. I have seen so many different plans and read completely different things that I just don't know what to do! Do they need a completely enclosed shelter like my chickens or just something that has three walls and a roof? I'm hoping to do a main fenced in area for them (next to the chicken run) but we will probably bring them to different areas during the day. Obviously it has to be something simple but also a good shelter that will last over the years. I've seen some very elaborate shelters/houses and some that were as simple as a dog house.  Is that all the really need? A dog house and fenced in area?
Thanks!
-Erica


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 14, 2012)

It depends on your weather and predators. I have a barn and keep my goats in the barn at night. Also our winters can be bad so it is nice to be able to close up the barn during bad snow storms. Also for kidding, you need to make sure the kids are protected and out of drafts and warm.


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 14, 2012)

We just finished our shelter/pen. The shelter is 10x10. It will be for two boer wethers. We have predators so the shelter has a gate. Inside is partition off so they have a sleeping area that is draft free. Their food and water will also be placed inside against the weather. We have strong wind and heavy snow. They will only be locked inside the shelter at night and will be let out during the day either in the pen or the rest of the property....depends. Shelter and pen together is about 1000sq ft. We'll probably put a shed right behind against it for their food/supplies.... 







You may want to think about where you'll milk your does. Someone I know set up a milking station inside the barn. The milking station is on hinges and can be put down when not in used. Also, where will you store feeds/hay etc? Some people divide up the barn for that. True, you can make it as simple as you want but try to make it functional too. 

Good luck. It is fun to design and build!


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's a picture of our pen.






ou can see the main shed in the upper right-hand corner.  To the left of the shed is a 6' x 12' kennel that my hubby put a top on and it is now our Polish pen.  To the left of that is a small pen and house for our silkies and showgirls.  

This is an extra shelter we got for free (the top that goes on a semi cab.





I guess it just depends on how much space and money you have to spend on it.  Our pen was originally for 2 horses, and the fencing was only the landscape posts.  When we got the goats, we added the 2" x 4" farm fence.  It has just kept growing over the years!  

We put in a buck pen last summer (16' x 16" fenced with cattle panels) and the shelter in that is an old dunk tank "bucket" that my hubby's business partner no longer needed.  You can see it kind of in front of the shed.

We've also built pig shelters from free pallets and boards-----but those may only last a couple of years.





Anyway, just wanted to give you some different ideas---didn't mean to make this so long!  Good luck and hope it goes well.


----------



## fireraven0613 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Guys. It has given me a better idea of what I need. I think I will go with a totally enclosed shelter as the winters get pretty cold and we tend to get a bunch of snow. Although we didn't have much of a winter at all this year.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 14, 2012)

fireraven0613 said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys. It has given me a better idea of what I need. I think I will go with a *totally enclosed shelter* as the winters get pretty cold and we tend to get a bunch of snow. Although we didn't have much of a winter at all this year.


Just make sure there is plenty of ventilation.


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 14, 2012)

Our shed isn't totally enclosed, as you can see by the picture.  It has a hinged half-door that can be closed all the way or part-way as in the pic.  During the worst of the winter (down to -0 temps) I also hag a tarp across the open half of the door.  During the day it is pulled up to allow air-flow and lowered when the goats all go in for the night.  It works really well keeping them safe from wind and snow, but still allows for ventilation.


----------



## fireraven0613 (Apr 16, 2012)

What I meant is that it would have 4 walls and be more like a barn then a three sided or lean-to type of thing.

-Erica


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 18, 2012)

I used a car port with enclosed sides and finished the front and back. (its still in progress)
Just hung some gates inside yesterday. I will update pictures.

There are 2 loafing stalls a 6x5 kid stall and a milking/ storage area.








This picture does not show the inside walls done yet.


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 19, 2012)

That's a great idea!


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 19, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I used a car port with enclosed sides and finished the front and back. (its still in progress)
> Just hung some gates inside yesterday. I will update pictures.
> 
> There are 2 loafing stalls a 6x5 kid stall and a milking/ storage area.
> ...


When I get more goats later, I will definitely use your method. I already know my shelter is too small for three goats. I hinted to my DH about having G.A.S..... He shook his head.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Apr 19, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I used a car port with enclosed sides and finished the front and back. (its still in progress)
> Just hung some gates inside yesterday. I will update pictures.
> 
> There are 2 loafing stalls a 6x5 kid stall and a milking/ storage area.
> ...


That is an awesome idea! I love it. We need to build another barn, one we want to use for kidding. This idea would save a lot of work.


----------

